

DIY: Switching a light bulb with an Arduino - paramaggarwal
http://www.paramaggarwal.com/post/29066939241/switching-a-light-bulb-with-an-arduino

======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, simpler with a solid state relay [1], $5 qty 1 from Digikey, 5mA
activation, can turn on/off a 100W light bulb (does 1A of current @ 120V) Oh
and its solid state so no 'clicking.'

[1] [http://www.digikey.com/product-
detail/en/ASSR-1511-001E/516-...](http://www.digikey.com/product-
detail/en/ASSR-1511-001E/516-2191-5-ND/2211246)

